# Why do Kindle books have (P.S.) in Title



## simonz (May 19, 2010)

I've recently noticed that many Kindle books have a (P.S.) in their title. Whereas the printed version do not. What does the (P.S.) mean?

An example: The Song of Achilles (P.S.) [Kindle Edition]


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If I remember correctly, that book (The Song of Achilles (P.S.)) is one that, if you read it with Kindle for an iThing, there is video and/or music you can access. You can't access the extra content on Fires or Android devices with the kindle app.

I'm guessing that's what the "P.S." signifies, but I don't know what the letters stand for.

(FWIW, I read it. . . .didn't love it, didn't hate it. Didn't think it lived up to Homer, and disagreed with the portrayals of some of the characters. No idea what the extra content was as I don't have an iThing.)


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If I remember correctly, that book (The Song of Achilles (P.S.)) is one that, if you read it with Kindle for an iThing, there is video and/or music you can access. You can't access the extra content on Fires or Android devices with the kindle app.
> 
> I'm guessing that's what the "P.S." signifies, but I don't know what the letters stand for.
> 
> (FWIW, I read it. . . .didn't love it, didn't hate it. Didn't think it lived up to Homer, and disagreed with the portrayals of some of the characters. No idea what the extra content was as I don't have an iThing.)


There's two different Kindle editions and it's the non-enhanced edition which says P.S. in the title so the letters don't indicate that it has video/audio.

This is the enhanced edition: The Song of Achilles (Enhanced Edition),
And non-enhanced: The Song of Achilles (P.S.)

It also doesn't indicate the non-enhanced edition when there is an enhanced edition available because here's an example of one that says P.S. and has no audio/video enhancements: A Tree Grows in Brooklyn (P.S.)

I've seen it before but thought it was just something to do with the publisher because it seems to only be on HarperCollins books. On the cover of that one, it seems to have a sticker saying what the PS stands for - looks like "Insights, interviews, & more". I guess P.S. stands for what it always does: post-script content.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

HL, good info.

We had this question ages ago and I thought there was a good answer somewhere...looking...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Found this in a Amazon forum:

"New York, NY (July 29, 2004) HarperCollins announced today that its Perennial imprint is launching a new trade paperback program called P.S.. Titles in this program will contain an additional section at the back of the book with behind-the-pages insights, interviews and more. The extra content in this section will take these titles beyond traditional reprinting and offers readers added value with their paperback purchase.

Similar to DVDs which regularly include outtakes and behind-the-scenes footage from feature films, each P.S. section will be unique; the extra 16-pages will offer readers an in-depth look at both the author and their book. The P.S. section will use interviews, essays, articles, photos and illustrations to explore the authors' sources of inspiration. P.S. may also contain topics related to the book's subject matter and show the impact a book has had since its publication."

And the book in question IS Harper Collins book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah!  My mistake.  I should have noticed when I linked to the book that it wasn't the one I actually had.  Which DID have the extra audio/video -- not that I could see any of it.


----------

